# knowledge test!!!!



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

OK I have asked the manufacturers at several different CAI companies, and none of them can give me a straight answer. So I am coming to a more knowlegable group. Here we go......

I have the 05 GTO with a K&N CAI, I also have the 06 Chevy Lumina SS AKA the Arabian GTO.... BUT here is the difference, instead of the LS2 it comes with the 5.7L (not sure if it is the LS1) engine. The engine compartments are exactly the same, down to the fuel rail covers... My question is, would the LS1 CAI for the 5.7L engine fit on this engine and this compartment? 

As far as I can tell there is absolutely no difference, I have stared at pictures of my Goat for hours on end trying to see if there is.... If anyone can lend some advice or impart some knowledge on this I would really appreciate it....

:cheers :cheers :cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Do you have any pictures of your Lumina SS engine compartment? Based on your own observation of both engine compartments, I'll gamble and say, yes it will fit. Maybe you can email photos of your Lumina SS's engine compartment to K&N tech support and see what they have to say.


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

It would be very easy to make fit, it schould work just fine on any v8 as long as it fit's in the compartment!


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't think it will. The intake on the LS1 is different than the intake on the LS2. I think the LS1 has a 75mm TB while the LS2 has a 90mm plus the angle of the LS2 throttle body is different than the LS1.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

I never saw a Lumina with a V8. Is it RWD? Do you have pics? Never heard of one, sure would like to catch a glimpse. The wife has a 98 Autobahn Aurora with the Northstar 4L all aluminum DOHC V8. I have hit a warp speed of 140 (speed limiter, or govenment governor). The car is extremely fast and smooth, more of a ladies caddy.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> I never saw a Lumina with a V8. Is it RWD? Do you have pics? Never heard of one, sure would like to catch a glimpse. The wife has a 98 Autobahn Aurora with the Northstar 4L all aluminum DOHC V8. I have hit a warp speed of 140 (speed limiter, or govenment governor). The car is extremely fast and smooth, more of a ladies caddy.


I will be putting some pictures up in the next few days.... It is basically the exact same as the 05/06 GTO except the front grill. The grill is a little smaller and has a Chevy emblem on it.... The rear is exactly the same... interior same, the instrument panel is of course different to accomodate the Kilometers per hour instead of MPH... but I will get some pictures and post them ASAP.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

If you buy a CAI for an 04, it would be more likely to fit. If it doesn't there is always the fernco trick. A fernco is a rubber sleeve that you can get in a plumbing store, hardware store, ar most building supply dealers. It is somewhat flexible and has to hose clamps, one on either end, and is designed to allow two different types of tubes to be connected together. In plumbing it's usually terra-cotta to plastic or metal, or plastic to metal. You could then use the fernco to connect the output from the CAI to the throttle body/mass airflow sensor. 
On F-bodies they had an accordian type connector from the mass airflow sensor to the throtle body and it caused turbulence and reduced airflow. switching from the accordian connector to a fernco was worth 3-5 rwhp. Just an idea if you buy a CAI and it doesn't quite fit.


----------

